# WHMCS PayPal Subscription Option



## TruvisT (May 21, 2013)

Anyone else running the latest version of WHMCS and not seeing it? I played with the options and even forced the subscription but nothing. I did not notice till we had a client try and create a subscription this week.

Is this another known bug for WHMCS or is something just wrong my end? I've not had issues before..


----------



## SeriesN (May 21, 2013)

I have been facing another one. Client signs up, Pays but on admin panel, order showes up with no invoice available.


----------



## Zach (May 21, 2013)

It's because that client probably doesn't have a credit or debit card linked to their Paypal, so they can't make a subscription.


----------



## TruvisT (May 21, 2013)

Zach said:


> It's because that client probably doesn't have a credit or debit card linked to their Paypal, so they can't make a subscription.


I even tried myself. The button is not even on the invoice as an option and these are fresh/unmodded files.



SeriesN said:


> I have been facing another one. Client signs up, Pays but on admin panel, order showes up with no invoice available.


I've seen some other random glitches with how WHMCS handles invoices.


----------



## Zach (May 21, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> I even tried myself. The button is not even on the invoice as an option and these are fresh/unmodded files.
> 
> I've seen some other random glitches with how WHMCS handles invoices.


Do you have a bank account and a CC/Debit card attached?  I read on WHT I think that you have to either have a bank account or debit/credit card.  This issue has happened to me before which is why I researched it a bit.  Still odd though  :blink:


----------



## TruvisT (May 21, 2013)

Zach said:


> Do you have a bank account and a CC/Debit card attached?  I read on WHT I think that you have to either have a bank account or debit/credit card.  This issue has happened to me before which is why I researched it a bit.  Still odd though  :blink:


Yea, it has both and SSN. But this is even before logging in to PayPal. Normally, on the invoices it has a subscription button, but it didn't. Even if you use the force subscription option, it won't show. *shrug*


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

I get a PayPal button but it's not a subscription.


----------



## rsk (May 25, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> Yea, it has both and SSN. But this is even before logging in to PayPal. Normally, on the invoices it has a subscription button, but it didn't. Even if you use the force subscription option, it won't show. *shrug*


Have you tried fiddling with the paypal settings in whmcs (payment gateways)?


----------



## dominicl (May 26, 2013)

Hello,



TruvisT said:


> Anyone else running the latest version of WHMCS and not seeing it? I played with the options and even forced the subscription but nothing. I did not notice till we had a client try and create a subscription this week.
> 
> Is this another known bug for WHMCS or is something just wrong my end? I've not had issues before..


We've been receiving subscriptions on a frequent basis, so it's definitely working fine for us. We're using the latest version of WHMCS. I've just placed a test order and see the subscription and one time payment buttons, which both work fine.


----------



## RootNerds (May 26, 2013)

Just checked it and it works on our installations. They show the PayPal Subscription button the Invoice.


----------

